# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ابي رايكم في هالموضوع ....تفضلوا

## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ان الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما 

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد




موضوع شفته في احد المنتديات عندنا في البحرين وجبته لكم وانتوا شوفوه وقولوا رايكم 





*شيح حسن الصايغ: متزوج من 3 نساء من الجن ، ويقول بأن موسى صدر ما زا حياً* 



*متزوج**3**نساء من الجن**..* *وحقق فوزاً**لمنتخب البحرين على السعودية**..**الشيخ حسن الصايغ**:*
*موسى الصدر حي**..* *وزلازل وكوارث في**أمريكا هذا العام*


معالج روحي،*وصاحب تجربة واسعة في* *الاطلاع على عالم الجان الذي* *يتعامل* 

*معه،**ويستعين به في* *معالجة الكثيرين،**إنه الشيخ حسن الصايغ* *المتزوج من الجن وله ابناء*

* منهم،**لا**يقصده البسطاء فقط بل السياسيون والمثقفون والشخصيات المشهورة من*

*بلدان مختلفة،**لديه أربع زوجات و**٧١* *ولدا وبنتا**.*
*يقول إن إحدى قنوات** »**علم الروحانيات**«* *طلبته للعمل لديها ولكنه رفض لأنه* *يعتبرها*

*قنوات** »**دجل**«* *لاتفيد الناس،**مؤكدا ان له خداما من الجن واسيادا وأصدقاء**يعينونه على عمله**.*

*عالج العديد من الحالات الغريبة ومنها إخراج جني* *يهودي**من شاب،**وأخرج جنيا من طفلة كانت في* *حالة مستعصية في* *المستشفى العسكري،**وحقق فوزا لمنتخبنا لكرة القدم على السعودية بثلاثة أهداف،**واخبره الجن ان العالم اللبناني* *السيد موسى الصدر ما**يزال حيا**.* 
*]* *هل* *يمارس أبناؤك العمل الروحاني؟*

*-* *لم* *يتعلم أحدهم ذلك،**لأنها موهبة من الله سبحانه وتعالى وملكة تحتاج الى اكتشاف وتطوير،**وأولادي* *ليس لديهم الرغبة في**ذلك**.*

*]* *متى بدأت بممارسة هذا العمل؟*

*-* *كان والدي**رحمه الله**يقرأ القرآن على بعض المرضى للشفاء،**وبعدما أُقلت من عملي**في**وزارة التربية في**أواخر عام* *٨٨٩١**،**طلب مني**بعض الناس ان أقرأ الآيات على المرضى منهم،**وكانت تلك بداية دخولي**هذا المجال الذي**اعمل فيه منذ* *٦٢* *سنة**. * 

*]* *كيف أثر عملك الروحاني* *على حياتك؟*

*-* *إنه عمل شاق وغريب،**شغلني* *عن كل شيء،**حتى عن الكتابة والخطابة والتدريس،**فبعض النجاحات تغري* *الانسان لنجاحات اخرى،**فقد دفعني* *الناس للمواصلة فبدل وظيفة** »**العمامة**«* *وواجباتها اصبحت مرتبطا بالعمل الروحاني** »**رغم انني* *اعشق الخطابة والقراءة الحسينية**«**،**لكنني* *لا أستطيع مزاولتها لعدم توافر الوقت لدي**.*

*]* *ما هي* *أبرز الحالات التي* *تعالجها ؟*

*-* *أعالج الصرع وأمراض السحر وفكها،**وانغلاق مصادر الرزق،**والمتعرضون لإيذاء الجن وحالات** (* *التابعة** )**،**والعنوسة بسبب السحر او الزواج من الجن**.* 

*كما أعالج الأمراض المستعصية التي* *عجز عنها الاطباء مثل السرطان،**وتلبس الجان،**فهناك ثلاتة انواع من الجن الذي* *يتلبس الانسان اما ان* *يكون عاشقا ويتزوج من الرجل او الفتاة،**واما**يكون مدافعا اي**يدافع عن الشخص،**او انه* *يكون جائرا ويضر الانسان**.*
*المريض* *يموت*

*]* *كيف تعالج المرضى ؟*

*-* *استقبل من* *٠٢* *الى* *٠٣* *حالة في* *اليوم،**ولا اعمل ايام السبت والأربعاء لان المريض* *يموت اذا عالجته،**واستخدم العلاج بالقرآن الكريم وذلك بالبحث عن سبب المرض عن طريق تفسير الآيات،**كما تأتيني* *اشارات من الجن أترجمها فتلهمني* *للوصول الى حقيقة المرض الذي* *يعاني* *منه عن طريق الكشف،**وحينها اتمكن من مشاهدة المريض الذي* *امامي* *في* *الموقف الذي* *اصابه المرض**.*

*ولتحقيق العلاج هناك* *٣* *شروط اولا**:* *قوة المعالج،**ثانيا**يقين المصاب،**ثالثا الدواء السديد الذي* *يصلح للحالة،**فبعض المرضى**يحتاجون الى الحجاب والقرآن وشرب ماء مقروء عليه او أحراز لأهل البيت** »**ع** «**،**أما بعض الحالات فيجب تقديم الذبيحة فيها للجن،**وهذه الذبيحة البسيطة تمثل للجن الشيء الكثير حيث* *ينتصر بها جيش على جيش آخر**.*

*]* *كيف تخضع الجن لك؟وكيف هي* *علاقتك بهم؟*

*-* *اتعامل معهم بالمعاملة الحسنة والاخلاق الحميدة والصدق،**وانا ضد تسخير الجان،**ولا استخدمهم عنوة بل برغبة منهم،**فهم* *يعينوني* *في* *عملي* *وليسوا مجبرين على ذلك،**لهم اجر أسلمهم إياه وكذلك* *يسلموني* *اجري* *اذا عالجتهم فهم مثلنا* *يتعاملون بالمال**.*

*علاقتي* *بهم كالبشر فلدي* *اصدقاء وخدام وسادة من الجن،**فلدي* *حوالي* *سبعين صديقا* 

*وعدد من الخدام،**وكذلك السادة الذين هم اعلى مني**علما ومعرفة واستفيد* 

*منهم* *فيدلون ي**ويعلموني* *ويحذروني،**كما انني* *تمكنت من معالجة احد الجان الذي* *لم* *يكن* *ينجب،**فقد انجب ثلاثة ابناء**.*

*]* *كيف* *يساعدك الجن؟*
*-* *يتعرفون على سر الخواتم واحجارها،**ويأتوني* *باخبار المريض والمعلومات عنه وسبب مرضه**.* 
*]* *هل أنت مسكون بالجن؟*

*-* *نعم**...*

*]* *هل هم معنا الآن في* *الغرفة؟*

*-* *نعم الكثير،**ويخبروني* *عنك**.* 

*أنا متزوج من الجن*

*]* *هل صحيح بأنك متزوج من الجن؟*

*-* *نعم متزوج من* *٣* *نساء من الجن ولدي* *خمسة ابناء منهن،**ابني* *محمد من الجان* *يرفض ان أسمي* *احدا من ابنائي* *من الانس بنفس اسمه،**فكلما اسميت ابناً* *لي* *من الانس باسم محمد* *يموت**.*

*]* *من أين هم زباؤنك؟*

*-* *يأتيني* *المرضى من جميع البلدان وليس من البحرين فقط،**لدي* *حالات من الكويت والسعودية وقطر والامارات،**كما انني* *تلقيت دعوات من موسكو وفنزويلا لشخصيات كبيرة وشخصيات سياسية* *يطلبون معالجتي* *وكذلك* *ياتيني* *الاجانب وغير المسلمين ايضا**.*

*عالجت شخصيات خليجية رفيعة وسفراء والكثير من الشخصيات المحلية والعربية والاجنبية من دول كثيرة**.*

*]* *هل بإمكانك إخبار الناس بالغيب أوالمستقبل؟*

*-* *تصلني* *اخبارات لطيفة من الجن واشياء**غيبية،**فهم* *يؤكدون مثلا ان السيد موسى الصدر ما زال حيا،**وبعضهم قال لي* *ان امريكا قد تتعرض لكوارث طبيعية وزلازل هذا العام**.*

*يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى** (**يمحو الله ما**يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب**)* *مستقبل الانسان*

* مكتوب وقد* *يتغير حسب اعماله والتقديرات الإلهية فالاشياء الغيبية قد تتحقق**.* 
*٠٧* *ألف حالة*

*]* *كم عدد الحالات التي* *عالجتها؟*

*-* *تمكنت بتوفيق الله من علاج* *٠٧* *الف حالة،**وهناك بعض الحالات التي* *لا استطيع ان اعالجها**.*

*]* *ما رأيك في* *القنوات المتخصصة في* *علم الروحانيات؟*

*-* *طلب مني* *ان اعمل فيها ولكني* *رفضت،**فالمريض* *يحتاج لخصوصية وكذلك ليس كل ما**يعرض على هذه القنوات علم روحاني* *فهنالك الدجل والسحر،**كما ان هذه القنوات*

*فيها** »**تبجح**«**،**فكثيرا ما**يقسم المعالج ان المريض سوف* *يشفى متناسيا ان كل شيء بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى**.*

*]* *ما هي* *اغرب الحالات التي* *عالجتها؟*

*-* *الحالات الغريبة هي* *حالات عادية بالنسبة لي* *وغريبة على الناس،**أهمها حالة الشاب الذي* *تلبسه جن من اليهود،**فتحولت ملامح الشاب الى رجل كبير في* *السن رفض ان* *يخرج منه،**ولم اتمكن من اخراجه لكنه ساعدني* *في* *التعرف على اسرار بعض الخواتم الت ي**عرضتها عليه ليكشف لي* *سرها فكشف لي* *خاتما اعطيته للمنتخب البحرين لكرة القدم في* *كأس الخليج في* *قطر ففازت البحرين على السعودية* *٣/**صفر**.*

*قصة أخرى لتلبس جني* *في* *سيدة وكان* *يتحدث اللغة الانجليزية فطلبت منه ان* *يخرج*

*من جسد السيدة،**الا انه طلب مهلة ليسأل سيده** »**يوسف**«**،**قلت له** :* *أين هو؟ قال في* *الهند** »**بومباي**«**،**فسألته ومتى ستحصل على الإجابة منه؟ أجابني* *بأنه أمهله خمس دقائق،**وعاد بعدها ليقول ان سيده رفض طلبه بالخروج من جسد السيدة الا انني* *تمكنت من اخراجه**.*

*جاءتني* *حالة لطفلة عمرها اربع سنوات كانت في* *المستشفى العسكري* *في* *حالة الخطر لم* *يتمكنوا من السيطرة عليها فاعطوها* *٥١* *ابرة مخدرة،**لانها كانت في**حالة هيجان،**فطلبت منهم معالجتها بان* *يخففوا من الابر المخدرة،**ولم* *يصدق الاطباء حينها اني* *قد اتمكن من علاجها،**فهي* *لم تكن تعاني* *من مرض عضوي* *بل كانت مسكونة من* 

*الجان والحمد لله تمكنت من اخراجه**.* *في* *احد المرات سرق احد الجن الهاتف الذي* *استخدمه فعاقبته بان دعيت عليه،**فأصبح عاجزا عن الحركة لستة اشهر وبعد ان اعتذر مني* *وبخته على فعلته وقلت له كان عليك ان تطلبه مني* *او تطلب نقودا ولا تسرق،**ولازلت اعطيه مصروفه الى هذا اليوم*




*يالله شرايكم*

----------


## Princess

يمييييييي
يماااه 
يااا امي
هههههه
ام حموود
ويش هذااا

على قولة ضبعان " عجاااايز ديرتنا "
لمسنا الصوف " الشعر " خخخ تقولي خرووف
المهم
لمسنا الصووف والشر عنا مصرووف
ويش جن  ومتزوج ولا ومعاه بالغرفه وعنده اولاد
حراام لحالي اني بالغرفه
اما الليله تحلمت به
ههههه
ام محمد
والله الموضوع حركتات
الحمدلله قريته الحين مو باخر الليل كان ويش حالتي
بس ذمية بالله
مبسوط هو بهالعيشه
والله شكله مروق دام صاك له 3 حريم جنانوه ما شالله عليه
يعطيش العافيه خيتي ام محمد
ودمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## اسير الهوى

ام محمد..
اولا سؤالي عن احوالك خية مع الدنيا
انا قراءت هذا الموضوع بعد في منتدى بحريني لكن هل هذا الكلام صحيح او لا..
انا برايي خية الايمان بوجود الجن موجود وهم لربما حولنا بأي مكان في هذه الدنيا ولكن تسخيرهم لاي شي منفعة او ضرر فهذا شي لا نقاش فيه حرام وهذا شيخ فكيف لجاء الى هذه الاشياء...
هناك طرق لعلاج الناس بالقرآن والادعية والتعويدات لربما هي اقوى..
لكن ماذا نقول (مالينا الانتفرج)
شكرا خية لطرح موضوعك..
يسوووووور

----------


## محبه

ام محمد ويش هذا بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم ماعندي رد

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اني قبل ساعه تقريبا ً سألت شخص من الاقارب عن هالشخص 
قالولي انه موشيخ الناس تطلق عليه تسمية شيخ بس هو أساسا ً مدرس
 وهو من سكان سترة وعنده خال اسمه ملا سلمان.. 

يقولو بالنسبه لمصداقية هالكلام:

انو مثله مثل الدجالين في كل مكان مره تصيب ومره تخيب ..

إلا اذا كان تطور في هالسنوات في شغلة الدجل والعفاريت تبعه
 قصدي جنانوته  :toung:  

لأن اللي اعطاني هالمعلومات شخص في منتصف العمر 
يعني معلوماته مرعليها سنواااات .

والله اعلم 

على فكره اني من الناس اللي أبدا ً أبدا ً أبدا ً ما أعطي مجال 
لهالشغلات تدخل مخي

أعتبرها مجرد لعب على العقول وامثال هالشخص يستغلو
 حاجة الناس للكسب

طبعا ً احتيال .. ومثل مايقولو (الغرقان يتعلق بقشه)

يعطيك العافيه ام محمد على فتح هالموضوع

وترى في ديرتكم وفي ديرتنا خــــــــــيـــــــر :bigsmile:  
يعني هالاشكال متوفره وكلمالها تزيد

----------


## دمعه حزن

*.. ام محمد ..*
*تشكري عالطرح الجميل ..*
*بالنسبه لي رأيي من رأي شمووعه ..*
*انا ما اصدق هالاشياء .. بس اخاااااف هههههههه*
*بس لما يقولوا لي بنروح لشيخ يسوي حجاب ويسوي بطيخ اقول هرار ..*
*لا عن جن ولا عن حسد ولا عن غيره بعد ..*
*ادري الحسد والجن ممكن يأذون .. * 
*بس مااؤمن بهالشيوخ والخرابيط ..*

*ع العموم يعطيك ألف عافيه عالطرح خيووه ..*
*بانتظار كل ما هو جديد ..*
*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## نور الهدى

> يمييييييي
> 
> يماااه 
> يااا امي
> هههههه
> ام حموود
> ويش هذااا 
> على قولة ضبعان " عجاااايز ديرتنا "
> لمسنا الصوف " الشعر " خخخ تقولي خرووف
> ...



 
*هلا باميرة* 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*خفتين اي والله في بنات واجد ومنهم خواتي كل شي ولا سيرة الجن يخافون موووووووت * 


*ما ادري شلون تصير هذا متزوج ولا ثلاث بعد مو وحدة بس * 


*مكيف ههههههههههه* 

*شلون ينجمع البشر مع الجن ما ادري واولاد بعد بينهم بعد* 

*والله شغلة تحير المخ * 


*الله يكفينا شر الجن والانس* 

*مشكورة امور على حضورك وردك* 


*ومنورة* 


*تحياتي لك اخية* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> ام محمد..
> 
> اولا سؤالي عن احوالك خية مع الدنيا
> انا قراءت هذا الموضوع بعد في منتدى بحريني لكن هل هذا الكلام صحيح او لا..
> انا برايي خية الايمان بوجود الجن موجود وهم لربما حولنا بأي مكان في هذه الدنيا ولكن تسخيرهم لاي شي منفعة او ضرر فهذا شي لا نقاش فيه حرام وهذا شيخ فكيف لجاء الى هذه الاشياء...
> هناك طرق لعلاج الناس بالقرآن والادعية والتعويدات لربما هي اقوى..
> لكن ماذا نقول (مالينا الانتفرج)
> شكرا خية لطرح موضوعك..
> 
> يسوووووور



 
*هلا فيك اخي يسووور* 

*اخبارك مطول الغيبات ان شاء الله بخير* 


*والله لك وحشة في المنتدى خيو* 


*وجود الجن وشرهم موجود ومؤمنين فيه ومذكور في القرآن* 

*بس الي قاعد بيصير الحين شنصدق منه وشلي ما نصدقه* 

*كل واحد يقول انه عنده العلم والباقي مشعوذين ودجله* 

*ومنهو الصادق ما ندري ضايعين في الطوشة* 


*الله كريم* 

*على قولتك خيو نشووووف ونتفرج* 

*وبنشوف اخرته شنو تطلع* 


*تحياتي لك خيو* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> ام محمد ويش هذا بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم ماعندي رد



 

*محبة* 

*هههههههههههههههه*

*هذا خوف لو شنو عاد* 


*مشكورة خيتو على مروك وردك*


*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> اني قبل ساعه تقريبا ً سألت شخص من الاقارب عن هالشخص 
> قالولي انه موشيخ الناس تطلق عليه تسمية شيخ بس هو أساسا ً مدرس
> وهو من سكان سترة وعنده خال اسمه ملا سلمان.. 
> 
> يقولو بالنسبه لمصداقية هالكلام:
> 
> انو مثله مثل الدجالين في كل مكان مره تصيب ومره تخيب ..
> 
> إلا اذا كان تطور في هالسنوات في شغلة الدجل والعفاريت تبعه
> ...



 

*اي انا سمعت عنه وهو من سكان سترة صح* 

*بس شقول لك خيتو يجوووه سيارات من برة البحرين مثل ما قال* 

*واذا احد يبي يروح له لازم يحجز موعد ولا يفوتك شوفي متى يعطونه الموعد*


*الحمد الله لا اؤمن بهالسوالف والله يبعدنا عنها* 

*والشافي رب العالمين* 


*وصار له فترة طويلة هو على هالحال من زمان وهو يمارس هالشي* 

*في ناس لو تجيبي طاريه ياكلونك اكل كل شي ولا شيخ حسن* 

*ما يرضون عليه* 

*الله كريم* 

*الله يبعدنا عن هالسوالف* 

*ومساكين الناسي وخاصة المحتاج يتعلق مثل ما قلتي بقشة* 


*مشكورة خيتو شمعه على حضورك* 

*ومنورة* 

*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *.. ام محمد ..*
> 
> *تشكري عالطرح الجميل ..*
> *بالنسبه لي رأيي من رأي شمووعه ..*
> *انا ما اصدق هالاشياء .. بس اخاااااف هههههههه*
> *بس لما يقولوا لي بنروح لشيخ يسوي حجاب ويسوي بطيخ اقول هرار ..*
> *لا عن جن ولا عن حسد ولا عن غيره بعد ..*
> *ادري الحسد والجن ممكن يأذون ..* 
> *بس مااؤمن بهالشيوخ والخرابيط ..* 
> ...



 
*هلا فيك اخية دمعة حزن* 


*ومنورة بتواجدك ومشكورة على الرد* 


*اي احسن لك جدية ضلي بعيد عنهم ترى ما يجي الا عوار راس من ورا هالسوالف* 

*ولا وبعد في ناس يصيروا مدمنين على هالسوالف يعني اقل شي يصيدهم طياري على الشيخ والي يكشف ومدري شنو* 



*عاد ودنا نسمع رد واحد جرب هالشي وخل يقول لنا شنو السالفة بضبط* 

*ان شاء الله في واحد من الاعضاء عنده المطلوب* 


*تحياتي لك اخية* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## همسات وله

قوه خيتو والله يعطيك العافيه 
باديه الدوام مبكر اليوم ههههههه
هذا هو شيخ حسن مال ستره 
والله خوش كلما مره اذا بتلعب البحرين خل يروحون له 
علشان اتفوز واناخذ كاس اسيا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا وحده ما اؤمن بها الاشياء 
صدق الجن موجودين ومنهم الطيب ومنهم الخبيث 
لكن الدجالين في وقتنا هذا زايدين 
وهذا شيخ حسن يبي ليه ايروح ايقدم برنامجه على قناة.........
ويكمل بقايا الطقم وياهم ههههههههههههه

تسلمين خيتي عالطرح 
تحياتي لك 
خيتك همسات وله

----------


## عماد علي

> ولكن تسخيرهم لاي شي منفعة او ضرر فهذا شي لا نقاش فيه حرام



موضوع يخوف والله البارحة كنت أقرأه بالليل وحدي بالشقة أقرأ وأنا أتلفت أبي رايكم في موضوع أوكي ندخل نشوف ويش هالموضوع وآخرتها جن وجنانوة ... 
المهم فكرة تسخير الجن حرام لا أعتقد أنها حرام لان معروف أن نبي الله سليمان كانت الجن مسخرة له ( أكيد في المنفعة )
بالنسبة لي أؤمن بأن هناك أناس قادرين على التعامل مع الجن ويستفيدون منهم ولكن أين هؤلاء الناس لكي نستفيد نحن منهم لان هذه الشغلة دخلوها كثير من الكذابين وصارت لعبة أموال ...
قبل ولادة الرسول ص كان الجن يصعد الى السماء ويسمع الاخبار التي قد تحدث لاهل الارض فيكون هذا غيب بالنسبة لاهل الارض وليس بغيب بالنسبة للجن قال تعالى:( وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا السَّمَاء فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ حَرَساً شَدِيداً وَشُهُباً (8) وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَن يَسْتَمِعِ الْآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَاباً رَّصَداً (9)) هذا كان قبل ولادة النبي ص ولكن بعد مولده الشريف منعت الجن من صعود السماء فذهب ما كان يسمى غيب عند أهل الارض حتى ذهلت الجن من هذا الامر ويوضح قوله تعالى تساؤلاتهم( وَأَنَّا لَا نَدْرِي أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَداً (10) ) اما الان فهم يتناقلون فقط أخبار أهل الارض (ليس عن طريق السماء )فبإمكان الجن أن يعرف جميع أخبارك يا أم محمد وتظنين أنه غيب وهو ليس بغيب مجرد أخبار تحدث، بعضها تعرفينها والبعض الآخر لا تعرفيها...

----------


## نور الهدى

> قوه خيتو والله يعطيك العافيه 
> 
> باديه الدوام مبكر اليوم ههههههه
> هذا هو شيخ حسن مال ستره 
> والله خوش كلما مره اذا بتلعب البحرين خل يروحون له 
> علشان اتفوز واناخذ كاس اسيا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا وحده ما اؤمن بها الاشياء 
> صدق الجن موجودين ومنهم الطيب ومنهم الخبيث 
> لكن الدجالين في وقتنا هذا زايدين 
> ...



 
*هي خيتو لا تغلطي عليه بعدين يطرش لك جني لبيتكم * 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه * 

*اما عن منتخب البحرين خلاص ما نبيهم يفوزون , يفوزون في مبارة ويخسروون ثنتين وبعدها تعادل وحدة شو الفايدة * 


*تحملي بروحك خيتو  وانتبهي ليكون هناك جني وراك مطرشنه اليش * 

*مشكورة خيتو على حضورك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> موضوع يخوف والله البارحة كنت أقرأه بالليل وحدي بالشقة أقرأ وأنا أتلفت أبي رايكم في موضوع أوكي ندخل نشوف ويش هالموضوع وآخرتها جن وجنانوة ... 
> المهم فكرة تسخير الجن حرام لا أعتقد أنها صحيحة لان معروف أن نبي الله سليمان كانت الجن مسخرة له ( أكيد في المنفعة )
> بالنسبة لي أؤمن بأن هناك أناس قادرين على التعامل مع الجن ويستفيدون منهم ولكن أين هؤلاء الناس لكي نستفيد نحن منهم لان هذه الشغلة دخلوها كثير من الكذابين وصارت لعبة أموال ...
> قبل ولادة الرسول ص كان الجن يصعد الى السماء ويسمع الاخبار التي قد تحدث لاهل الارض فيكون هذا غيب بالنسبة لاهل الارض وليس بغيب بالنسبة للجن قال تعالى:( وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا السَّمَاء فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ حَرَساً شَدِيداً وَشُهُباً (8) وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَن يَسْتَمِعِ الْآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَاباً رَّصَداً (9)) هذا كان قبل ولادة النبي ص ولكن بعد مولده الشريف منعت الجن من صعود السماء فذهب ما كان يسمى غيب عند أهل الارض حتى ذهلت الجن من هذا الامر ويوضح قوله تعالى تساؤلاتهم( وَأَنَّا لَا نَدْرِي أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَن فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَداً (10) ) اما الان فهم يتناقلون فقط أخبار أهل الارض (ليس عن طريق السماء )فبإمكان الجن أن يعرف جميع أخبارك يا أم محمد وتظنين أنه غيب وهو ليس بغيب مجرد أخبار تحدث، بعضها تعرفينها والبعض الآخر لا تعرفيها... [/center]



*اي ابو باسم لا تخوفني تراني لحد الان مو مهتمه ولا افكر في سالفتهم  * 

*ام تقول لي تجيب اخباري وعنده المقدرة ان يسخرهم * 

*شكلي بفكر في الامر وبصك على موضوعهم ولا ابي اعرف شي عنهم * 

*خلني على جنوني لا يجي الي يجنني اكثر * 

*بخوفكم خوفتوني * 

*مشكور خيو على المعلومات الي اضفته*

----------


## العجمية

سكنهم في مساكنهم
سكنهم في مساكنهم 
سكنهم في مساكنهم 
سكنهم في مساكنهم
سكنهم في مساكنهم
عااااااااد لا تخوفوني والله انا و اخوي صغير نايم بعد في البيت سكنهم في مساكنهم 
والله اخاااف يممممممممممممممممة بروح بنااام يم اخووي بااااااااااااي

----------


## نور الهدى

> سكنهم في مساكنهم
> 
> سكنهم في مساكنهم 
> سكنهم في مساكنهم 
> سكنهم في مساكنهم
> سكنهم في مساكنهم
> عااااااااد لا تخوفوني والله انا و اخوي صغير نايم بعد في البيت سكنهم في مساكنهم 
> 
> والله اخاااف يممممممممممممممممة



 
*ههههههههههه*

*خوفتش زين ليش عجمية* 

*سوري حبيبتي ما كان قصدي اخوفش بس انتين لا تحطين في بالك هالشي وخلاص ما بتخافي* 


*منورة بتواجدك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## بنت الشيوخ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد..
للأسف لقد أصبح الذين وسيلة بل وشماعة يعلق عليها
الذجالين مايقومون به من أفعال وترهات وأصبح كل من
يلبس(العمامة) شيخا فلو كان هذا شيخ ورجل دين فعلا 
لما أضاع وقته في غش الناس والنصب عليهم فهو يقول:
إنه عمل شاق وغريب،*شغلني* *عن كل شيء،**حتى عن الكتابة والخطابة والتدريس،**فبعض النجاحات تغري* *الانسان لنجاحات اخرى،**فقد دفعني* *الناس للمواصلة فبدل وظيفة** »**العمامة**«* *وواجباتها اصبحت مرتبطا بالعمل الروحاني** »**رغم انني* *اعشق الخطابة والقراءة الحسينية**«**،**لكنني* *لا أستطيع مزاولتها لعدم توافر الوقت لدي**.*
فهل هذا العمل أفضل من التفرغ للخطابة والقراءة في الحسينيات 
ولكن لأن مايدخل عليه من أموال ينهبها من الناس بواسطة هذا العمل
أفضل بالنسبة له من القراءة في الحسينيات 
والغريب أن كثير من الثقفين والمتعلمين يلجأون إلى هؤلاء الناس
ماذا تركوا للجهلى والأميين؟!

شكرا لكِ أم محمد على نقل الموضوع
تحيــــــــــــاتي

----------


## نور الهدى

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اللهم صلي على محمد وأل محمد..
> للأسف لقد أصبح الذين وسيلة بل وشماعة يعلق عليها
> الذجالين مايقومون به من أفعال وترهات وأصبح كل من
> يلبس(العمامة) شيخا فلو كان هذا شيخ ورجل دين فعلا 
> لما أضاع وقته في غش الناس والنصب عليهم فهو يقول:
> إنه عمل شاق وغريب،*شغلني* *عن كل شيء،**حتى عن الكتابة والخطابة والتدريس،**فبعض النجاحات تغري* *الانسان لنجاحات اخرى،**فقد دفعني* *الناس للمواصلة فبدل وظيفة** »**العمامة**«* *وواجباتها اصبحت مرتبطا بالعمل الروحاني** »**رغم انني* *اعشق الخطابة والقراءة الحسينية**«**،**لكنني* *لا أستطيع مزاولتها لعدم توافر الوقت لدي**.*
> فهل هذا العمل أفضل من التفرغ للخطابة والقراءة في الحسينيات 
> ولكن لأن مايدخل عليه من أموال ينهبها من الناس بواسطة هذا العمل
> ...



 
*هلافيش اخية بنت شيوخ* 



*وفعلا كلامك صح حتى المثقفين والفاهمين يلجأووون لهذا الشي* 

*ولا الشخصيات السياسية شنو حاجتهم الى هالسوالف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*يا ريت نحصل على جواب* 


*منورة خيتو بحضورك* 

*ومشكورة على مشاركتنا في الرد*

----------


## المظلومه

الله يعطيج الف عافيه 
يا عمتي ام محمد

وان شاء الله يكون صادق وموسى الصدر الى الحين عايش  يارب
بنت اخوج المظلومه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*من جهتي  لا اصدق  الدجالين  المشعوذين* 

*وكذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا* 

*انما طرح الموضوع للنقاش   ممتاز* 

*تشكري (( ام محمد ))على هذا الموضوع المفيد* 


*محمود سعد*

----------


## سعيد درويش

أختي أم محمد إتركي عنك هذه الخرافات  هذول ناس إستغلوا الدين في تحقيق مصالح دنيوية بالدجل والشعودة اخيك سعيد

----------


## نور الهدى

*هلا فيك مظلومة* 


*ومشكورة على حضورك وردك*





*هلا وغلا بابو طارق* 


*شكرا لك لحضورك وتكرمك بالرد* 




*اخي سعيد دوريش* 

*هلا فيك خيو* 

*وشكرا لحضورك وردك* 




*والحمد الله اني من الذين لا يؤمنون بالدجل والدجالين والله يبعدنا عنهم* 

*وانما اخترت وضع الموضوع لرؤية اراء الاعضاء ومعرفة معلومات  ربما تكون غائبة عنا* 



*تحياتي لكم جميعا* 


*اختكم ام محمد*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

يا ويل قلبي ويلااااااااااااة
الله يهديك ياام محمد 
احد يحط موضوع عن الجن والمشعوذين
والله البارح شفته وماكملت قرائته
بس شفت متزوج من 3 جنانو قلت ياويلي
وانزل شوي ويقول انه طلع جن يهودي ومدري ايش
انزل تحت واشوف رد اميرة وفيه عن الجن وخرابيطهم ورد باقي الاعضاء
قلت يابنت اطلعي مو كفاك هذاك الاسبوع يوم تحلمي بجن حتى 
من خوفي اشتريت لمبه عشان انام عليها
والحين بتجي تقري عنهم وانت لوحدك بالغرفه وظلمى كمان
واشوى كانت امل فاتحه معاي واسولف معاها 
بس قلت لازم ادخل بالنهار واقراه ودخلت
بس ماعليك من دول كلهم مشعوذين 
وكذب المنجمون ولو صدقوا
وهذا باقي ينضاف الى القنوات الي طالعه هاليومين والناس هابه عليهم
ومصدقينهم ومصدقين خرابيطهم

يس تسلمي خيتوة ع الطرح
وربي يعطيك الف عافيه
وعساك ع القوة

----------


## أمل الظهور

*كح كح كح* 

*آه بطني عورني والله يا ام حمادة ...*

*ويلي عليه مجنون هذا عاد صحيح سمعنا عن مشعوذين بس متزوجين من كح كح اللي ماينطارون جديدة علي هاذي*

*زين هو اللي وهق عمره الحين لو واحده منهم مو يومها ويوم شريكتها عادي تقدر تقعد معاهم وتشوفهم وتسمعهم*

*وهم ولا هم دارين ..وموب بعيدة تحط بالاكل ملح زيادة ولا سكر بالرز وشريكتها ما تدري* 

*وييييييييييه ياام محمد خلتيني اهلوس على موضوعك والخيالات يمين ويسار ...*

*مسكين هالمشعوذ كسر خاطري وتعاطفت معاه مدري اتبرع واروح اشتغل معاه مسكين يام حمود* 

*مايقدر يعالج الا حالتين ولا 3 باليوم يتعب بشغله ..<<اذا وانا اقرأالموضوع اتصبب عرق كيف لو اروح معاه ...*



*] هل هم معنا الآن في الغرفة؟*

*- نعم الكثير،ويخبروني عنك.* 

*عاد هاذي يوم قرأتها دار رأسي وريقي نشف ...يمه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...* 

*]* *ما رأيك في القنوات المتخصصة في علم الروحانيات؟*

*- طلب مني ان اعمل فيها ولكني رفضت،فالمريض يحتاج لخصوصية*

*هههههههه مت ضحك والله طلع الرجال شهم وأمين ومخلص لشغله .* 

*احم احم الله يستر علي من كثر ماتمسخرت عليه لايحوشني شيء بس ...* 

*وانا حظرتي مريحه وجايه أقرأ الموضوع في الصباح الباكر مع تغريدة البلابل واشراقة الشمس*

*قرأته من قبل ولا قدرت اكمله من الرعبه ...واليوم كملته علشان ماتصير رعبه متواصله لازم اشوي اشوي ...*

*يمه يمه ...كأن ولدي يخاف ينام لحاله بقوم اجيبه عندي <<والله مايندرى منو اللي يخاف ولايرضى ينام لحاله * 

*تشكري حبيبتي ام محمد على الطرح وأنا اؤومن انه موجود بس مشعوذين ودجله نوووو وبشدة كمان* 

*بس المريض والمحتاج يتعلق بأشياء حتى لو كان متيقن ومتعلم ومثقف بس يضطر* 

*يلجأ لهم طلبا للمعالجة وهذا اللي زايد بحماس المشعوذين* 

*وترى الاغلبية اللي يلجأوا لهم تشوفيهم شباب* 

*ومتعلمين وواعين ....الله يهديهم بس* 

*وصدق اللي قال* 

*اللي يخاف من الجن يطلع له ...*

*يعني من كثر خوفهم يتوهمون ويتخيلون* 









> والحين بتجي تقري عنهم وانت لوحدك بالغرفه وظلمى كمان
> واشوى كانت امل فاتحه معاي واسولف معاها



*اهااااا الحين عرفت ويش فيها دموعووو وانا اقول البنت متخربطة وحالتها حاله وخامله اقول لها قومي نامي*

*لوكنتي تعبانه ...*

*واقول لها ويش فيك تقول هااا لا مافيني شيء ...هااا لا مافيني النوم بس النت عندك بطيء ...*

*طلعت تقرأبموضوعك يأم حمود ورايحه فيها من الرعبة هههههههه * 


*مشكورة خيتوو ام محمد على الموضوع المخيف الشيق ....*

*وعذرا استعملت روح الضحك والدعابة بالرد علشان ابرد نار الخوف اللي جاتني ....*

*سلمتي يالغلا وكثري من هالمواضيع اخاف من جد بس استمتع بقراءتها ....*

*موفقة*

----------


## نور الهدى

> يا ويل قلبي ويلااااااااااااة
> الله يهديك ياام محمد 
> احد يحط موضوع عن الجن والمشعوذين
> والله البارح شفته وماكملت قرائته
> بس شفت متزوج من 3 جنانو قلت ياويلي
> وانزل شوي ويقول انه طلع جن يهودي ومدري ايش
> انزل تحت واشوف رد اميرة وفيه عن الجن وخرابيطهم ورد باقي الاعضاء
> قلت يابنت اطلعي مو كفاك هذاك الاسبوع يوم تحلمي بجن حتى 
> من خوفي اشتريت لمبه عشان انام عليها
> ...



 

 :deh:   :deh:   :deh:  


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*خيتو خفتي هااا محد قالش تقريه في الليل ولا لوحدك بعد* 



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*اضحك عليش وانا من قريت رد ابو باسم وانا كل اتخيل في جني يطالعني* 

*ولا اقول مدري يمكن يوصل للشيخ  الي كتبته وضحكي عليه بعد*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه  بكرة اذا شفتوني مختفيه قولوا صار لها شي من لعانتها شلها تروح الى هالسوالف وتفتح مواضيعهم* 


*على قولة عجمية سكنهم في مساكنهم* 



*لا تخافي خيتو قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا* 

*وان شاء دام اننا موكلين امرنا الى الله فهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل* 



*منورة خيتو بتواجدك* 


*تحياتي لك* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *كح كح كح* 
> 
> *آه بطني عورني والله يا ام حمادة ...* 
> *ويلي عليه مجنون هذا عاد صحيح سمعنا عن مشعوذين بس متزوجين من كح كح اللي ماينطارون جديدة علي هاذي* 
> *زين هو اللي وهق عمره الحين لو واحده منهم مو يومها ويوم شريكتها عادي تقدر تقعد معاهم وتشوفهم وتسمعهم* 
> *وهم ولا هم دارين ..وموب بعيدة تحط بالاكل ملح زيادة ولا سكر بالرز وشريكتها ما تدري*  
> *وييييييييييه ياام محمد خلتيني اهلوس على موضوعك والخيالات يمين ويسار ...* 
> *مسكين هالمشعوذ كسر خاطري وتعاطفت معاه مدري اتبرع واروح اشتغل معاه مسكين يام حمود*  
> *مايقدر يعالج الا حالتين ولا 3 باليوم يتعب بشغله ..<<اذا وانا اقرأالموضوع اتصبب عرق كيف لو اروح معاه ...* 
> ...



 

*هلا وغلا بكل الغلا* 

*هلا بام العبابيد* 


*خل اضحك اشوي اول على ردك والله موتني ضحك ردك ورد دمعة الاحزان* 



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه * 



*   * 




*شفتي العايشين شلون* 


*ثلاث مو وحدة* 

*ولا يفوتك عنده عيال بعد* 


*من قده* 



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*تحملي بروحش خيتو ترى يمكن تصيبك حوبة منه او شي* 

*ضحكتي واجد عليه* 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حتى انا* 

*قاعدين نضحك ولا همنا صار موضوع هزلي اكثر منه جدي* 



*يالله عشان نغطي على خوفنا* 

*بعطيش معلومه عشان تستفيدين منها بخري شقتكم ببخور الجاوي ( ما ادري شنو تسمونه انتو ) فهو طار للجن* 


*سكنهم في مساكنهم* 



*اسعدني تواجدك ام العبابيد* 


*وافرحني اكثر ردك الي لللحين قاعدة اكتب الرد وانا اضحك* 


*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


*صرت مهلوسة اضحك بروحي* 



*تحياتي لك خيتو* 


*اختك ام  محمد*

----------


## المتأمل

أختي الفاضلة أم محمد  موضوعكم  فعلا يحتاج من يتكلم فيه 
لي عودة إن شاء الله

----------


## النغم انيني

يخوووف عاد متزوج على جنيات <<<من قلة بنات البحرين

----------


## نور الهدى

> أختي الفاضلة أم محمد موضوعكم فعلا يحتاج من يتكلم فيه 
> لي عودة إن شاء الله



 

*نننتظر عودتك شيخنا*

----------


## نور الهدى

*هلا خيتو النغم انيني* 


*مشكورة على حضورك وردك*

*متزوج جن وانس الاثنين على قولتها* 


*تحياتي لك اخية* 

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## المتأمل

تحية من جديد للأخت أم محمد ولكل من شارك في الموضوع
اسمحي لي أختي أن أناقش الموضوع من خلال ما ذكر فيه من عدة نقاط:

النقطة الأولى : من الجهة الشرعية لا يجوز أخد المال في مقابل هذه الأمور وما يؤخذ منها يسمى سحت وكذلك لا يجوز تسخير الجان إلا للضرورة القصوى وهذا يحتاج إلى فتوى من المرجع .

النقطة الثانية : الاعتقاد بهذه الأمور ليس واجبا وعدم الاعتقاد ليس حراما ولكن المشكلة أننا أصبحنا لا نفرق بين الحلال منها وبين الحرام وصرنا نعتقد أن كل شيء يصيبنا هو عمل وصرنا نلتجئ فيها للبِر والفاجر وبصراحة أصبح الكل يبحث عن هذه الخرافات سواء كان من الناس يوم أبراج ويوم اسمك يدل على شخصيتك ويوم رقم جوالك ويوم وجهك ووصل بنا الحال أننا جعلنا حياتنا متوقفة على هذا وسواء من قبل بعض رجال الدين وبكل صراحة هالمشكلة زايدة كثير اللي يقول يفتح فال واللي يقول يحضر جان وبعد بكرة إن شاء الله يقولوا يحضروا أهل البيت عليهم السلام ؟؟؟ بصراحة لا ندري من أقل عقلا الذين يؤمنون بهذه الخزعبلات أم الذين يدعون أنهم يعرفون على كل حال ضعف الطالب والمطلوب وما يحزن القلب أن هذه الظاهرة بدأت تزداد بين بعض رجال الدين .

النقطة الثالثة : طبعا لا يتصور أحد أني أرد على الشيخ أو غيره أنا أناقش في الموضوع ولكن رأيي أنا أخالف بل وأستصغر كل من يفعل هذه الخزعبلات بالنسبة للجان نحن لا ننكر وجودهم بيننا ولكن الذي غير ثابت هو التزاوج بيننا معهم وكل من يدعي هذا عليه أن يثبت ذلك ولم نسمع في حياتنا أن عالما أو مرجعا قد تزوج من جنية ؟؟ وإذا صح هذا الكلام فالتزاوج يكون فقط بين من يحضرهم السؤال لماذا الجواب عليكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟.

النقطة الرابعة : في ضمن الكلام أن الذين يستعينون به هم من الطبقة غير البسيطة سؤالي هل وجدتم مرجعا أو عالما دخل في السلك السياسي وذهب لمثل هؤلاء ء يلتجئ بهم فقط الذين لا يؤمنون بالله وبأن الله هو الحافظ فهم يذهبون للمنجمين والمشعوذين والدجالين ولكن المؤمن بالله يلتجئ لله ولأهل بيته الكرام .

النقطة الخامسة : من قال أن هذه الأمور موهبة من الله هل ولد وهو يحمل هذه الموهبة أم أنه جلس من نومه وهو عالما بها ألا يقرأ الكتب التي تحضر الجان فالقراءة هي بعينها تعلم نعم لو قال أنا تعلمتها من دون الحضور على يد أحد نعم يصح كلامه .

النقطة السادسة : يقول سماحته أن هذا العمل شاق وغريب ....لا ندري ماذا يقصد بالغريب 
ولو سأله أحد ماهي الفائدة من الدخول للسلك الحوزوي هل للبس العمامة ثم الميول لما حرم الله أم لطلب العلم 
وأيهما أفضل خدمة الإمام الحسين أم الشعوذة إذا كان القصد هو الثواب فخدمة الحسين فيها الثواب والمال الحلال 
بس الظاهر هذي الشغلة أحسن قرطاسة وحده وراها قيمة هالقد مجلس حسيني ؟؟.

النقطة السابعة : إذا كان يعالج انغلاق مصادر الرزق خليه يرزق حاله من غير هالشغله المشبوه على أقل تقدير ويذهب للعلم ويا سبحان الله لا يغلق الرزق إلا بسبب الذنوب ولا يغلقه إلا الله وهو يفتحه ...؟ 
وبالنسبة للذبيحة المقدمة للجان لا أدري هي بأي عنوان هل هي تقرب أم بدل أتعاب بالنهاية مسكين هالخروف راحت عليه .

النقطة الثامنة : سماحته يقول أنه يعطي الجان أجر على ما يفعلوه له الذي نعرفه أنه إذا استطاع أي شخص تسخير الجان فهم يكونون تحت أمره ولكن السؤال ماهي هذه الأجرة المعطاة للجان إذا كانت الأموال فهل يستفيدون منها كما نستفيد نحن من المال وإذا كانت الذبيحة فما يسمي هذا وهو يقول أن لديه عدد من الخدم هل يخدمونه بأجرة أم خدم بمعنى استعباد الله العالم بالمناسبة هو يقول أن الإمام الصدر على قيد الحياة وهذا من الجان خليهم يخبروه وين مكانه ويخدم السيد نصر الله بهالمعلومة ...

النقطة التاسعة : هو يقول أن الجان الذين معه من المؤمنين إذا لماذا لا يقبلون أن يسمي أحد أبنائه محمد هل الاسم حكرا عليهم فقط وهل هذا هو الإيمان يقتلون كل من يسمى بهذا الاسم إذا هذا دليل على أنهم غير مؤمنين ودليل على أنه على كل هذه السنين من العمل لا يستطيع السيطرة عليهم .

النقطة العاشرة : يقول أنه يأتيه حتى غير المسلم لا أدري هل يعالجه بالقرآن أم بالتوراة أم بالإنجيل ياعجب الله لا أدري إذا كانوا لا يؤمنون بالإسلام فكيف يؤمنون بك معالجا لهم وبعدين السفراء ما أدري يتعالجوا من أيش من جان متلبس بهم أم من سوء رزقهم جل حلمك يا الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

النقطة الحادية عشر : الظاهر الشيخ صار منجم يخبر بكوارث وزلازل وبعدين قوله اخبارات لطيفة من الجن {{{ الإخبار نوع من أنواع الوحي شيخنا }}} وأغرب ما قرأت قصة الشاب الذي تلبسه الجني اليهودي فأصبح وجهه إلى وجه رجل عجوز ..{ بس سؤال بعدين إذا طلع منه الجني يرجع وجهه كما كان }... الرجال راح للشيخ يتعالج صار يعلم الشيخ أسرار الخواتم إذا كانت المعرفة جاءته بعد التلبس فهذا الجني الظاهر مو يهودي إذا يعرف للخواتم وإذا كان هو يعرف قبل التلبس عن أسرار الخواتم اللي بتخلي المنتخب يفوز ليش ما يدور له على خاتم يطلع منه هالجني وبعدين ليش يتعبوا حالهم منتخب البحرين ويتدربوا خلهم يلبسوا بس الخاتم ويفوزوا وبعدين أحنا سمعنا أن الأحجار تكون فائدتها ومضرتها للشخص الي يلبسها مو كل الديرة نصيحة قولوا لمنتخب البحرين بدل خسارة هالبيزات على التدريب خليهم يشتروا هالخاتم .
وبعدين خلونا مع النكتة اللي مذكورة أن أحد الجان سرق جوال الشيخ ما أدري الظاهر هالجني بعده طفل أو حتى مرة ثانية إذا يبي يستأذن من سيده لا يأخذ لا خمس دقائق ولا غيره على طول مكالمة جوال 


الملاحظة الأخيرة أقولها لكل من شارك أخواني وأخواتي لا تبيعوا دينكم على أمثال هؤلاء ء فهم لو كانوا يملكون درة من الإيمان لما كانوا مصداق الآية الكريمة {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَناً قَلِيلاً أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ} 
وكذلك أقول لهم لا تجعلوا أمثال هؤلاء يشوهون سمعة رجل الدين في نظركم ولتوضيح قصدي أذكر لكم هذه القصة يقال أن السيد محسن الحكيم أعلى الله مقامه والد أستاذنا السيد محمد باقر يقال أنه دائما يقول لا يوجد معمم يسرق أو يزني أو .... فجيء له في يوم من الأيام بمعمم قد سرق فقالوا له أنت تقول لا يوجد معمم يسرق هذا معمم قد سرق فقال لهم هذا سارق لبس العمامة !! 

وفي الختام أطلب من الأخت أم محمد السماح على إساءة الأدب

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*


*هلا فيك شيخنا* 

*والله يعطيك العافية* 



*لك جزيل الشكر على التوضيح والشرح لنا* 


*وكنا بحاجة لرأيك لينورنا ويشرح لنا* 


*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء على التوضيح* 


*تحياتي مع احترامي لك شيخنا* 



*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*السلام عليكم* 
*تشكر شيخ حسين على التوضيح ...*

*نحن جميعا بحاجه الى هذا الشرح الواضح والإرشاد* 

*ربي يعطيك العافية وعساك على القوة*

----------

